# Inset frameless - Blum movento



## Helvetica (15 Dec 2019)

I’m trying to make 3 stacked drawers in a sideboard unit, I want to make half blind dovetails so the front face will be flush with the sides, that is, no overlap to cover gaps. Can anyone tel me the minimum gap with Blum movento bluemotion drawers, could I get the gap down to 2mm or even 1mm each side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boardgamer (15 Dec 2019)

If you're asking what Blum mandate, then the gap is a minimum of 5mm each side. (21mm from inside of cabinet to inside of drawer side, max thickness of drawer side 16mm.)

If you're asking whether you can break the rules and sacrifice some of that gap (and accept reduced side-to-side adjustment), then I'm not sure. I make all my drawers 5 sided, partly to avoid the issue!


----------



## Helvetica (15 Dec 2019)

Do you make the front wider to sit over the frame? What joint do you use to join the front to the sides? Thanks, I’m new to kitchen style fittings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boardgamer (15 Dec 2019)

Yes, the front is a little wider (I aim for a 2mm gap, so with 15mm drawer sides, I guess the overhang is 4mm).

Fixing to the front is rudimentary - I just screw through from the inside of the drawer (holes in the front of the drawer are pre-drilled and countersunk). Number and location of screws depends on the size of the drawer front. There are probably better ways to do it, but this gives me a lot of in-situ control over placement. The screws don't show in normal use.


----------



## Helvetica (15 Dec 2019)

So do you make a box and affix a wider front to that - two fronts as it were, and screw the outward facing front to the inner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boardgamer (15 Dec 2019)

Exactly.


----------



## Helvetica (16 Dec 2019)

Brilliant, thanks!


----------

